# Backgrounds?



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey guys I am just curious to as what everyone prefers or is using with there tanks


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

... and just for the record the mirror I have used in place for a background is working great. the P is not shy and very active


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I have 3 tanks with the store bought roll type backrounds amazon theme, and one tank with a colored back "black"


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Thats what i want my background to look like, i like it a lot.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's a very cool background, bobme









I have a sheet of plastic, with a freshwater river print taped behind my tank.
The other side has a coral reef print, so I might change it some time, to give my reds the impression they're on a holiday









I'd love to get one of those beautiful Back to Nature backgrounds, but even for a measly 80 gallon tank, it would set me back about 300 bucks......


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> That's a very cool background, bobme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 aww dang that a lot of money for a small back ground.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Bob you can actually get that backround, or any background for the back of your fishtank. Get that pic, go to Kinko's, ask them to blow it up the same demensions as your tank, either have them laminate it or bring home and carefully apply clear packing tape over it. Its pretty expensive, but who cares about $$$ when you wanna make your fishtank look good, right??


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Umm you can build it man, that pic i should you was home made for like $25 when i do it its going to cost me like $40.
I know what Kinko's dose, i can do it @ home also, but ill make it so i can hide my piping for filters and air and crap!


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

My tank has blue acrylic background and my 75 has nothing.


----------



## 123 (Feb 26, 2003)

do mirrors look coll behind tanks?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

123 said:


> do mirrors look coll behind tanks?


 yeah they dont look too bad at all, I will get a picture up later on if i can. and thats a very nice picture Bobme :smile:


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

bobme said:


> Thats what i want my background to look like, i like it a lot.


 that is a DIY backround inside of the tank, there are 28 caves in that lava rock backround


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm using a picture that matches my rocks
MAD


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > Thats what i want my background to look like, i like it a lot.
> ...


 I am waiting on my 120 and some warm weather, then I am going to build that DIY background, complete with caves for my Tropheus. Thats alot of lava rocks to silicone onto the plastic gutters and I dont think even the garage could provide adequate ventilation. Something about the all-glass aquarium safe silicone........it smells stronger and the smell lasts so much longer than standard silicone.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Yea i know what you meen, i am also doing it however my tank is 8 ft long and 2 feet tall.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

that stuff burns my nostrils


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> that stuff burns my nostrils


 I hope its ok when i go to do it, ill be working with it for hours. Maybe ill get high!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Heh Heh.. hit me up!!! Ill bring the snacks!! And who knows what other images might come up for a backround after.


----------

